

Cloudant Labs On Foundational MapReduce Literature - mlmilleratmit
https://cloudant.com/blog/cloudant-labs-on-foundational-mapreduce-literature/

======
hatetobethatguy
Disappointed to see no pre-google references since the technique was well
known to parallel practitioners two decades before it was popularized by
google.

~~~
mlmilleratmit
@hatetobethatguy, you're spot on. In an effort to keep the reading list
concise I skimped on the historical literature. Do you have a good "first"
reference on map reduce? Lisp?

------
mlmilleratmit
I would also love feedback from anybody that's done a good scan of the Impala
code or actually put it through its paces.

